# Park City Resort



## Gundy (Sep 8, 2012)

I received an email from an HGVC rep today and responded back asking if the rumors were true about a Park City resort. He said it should be announced in the next 60 days. Does anyone know any of the details on this? I have to imagine its at an existing resort.


----------



## Gundy (Sep 8, 2012)

I just received a response that he doesn't know the exact resort but it is a ski in ski out in the Canyons. I know the Hyatt owns the Escala and that was rumored in the past. I also know the Waldorf has residences up there. It will be interesting to see where it is


----------



## GregT (Sep 8, 2012)

Interesting stuff. Things for posting and will hope this is true!

Best

Greg


----------



## Jasmine658 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Making a wild guess....Raintree Miner's Club?*

I heard the same thing from staff this summer when we stayed at the Waldorf Astoria Residences in Park City, Utah. They said a new HGVC property was coming up soon and was nearby, and there just so happens to be across the street - Raintree Miner's Club, with a lift out front. Just a guess though, as so many timeshares and vacation homes in Park City, but I was also scratching my head trying to figure out which property they may be making informal announcements about, and the usual routine these days is through acquisitions. They could easily combine shuttle service to Main Street from these 2 resorts since they are essentially adjacent.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Sep 10, 2012)

There is a complex next to the Hyatt that never sold as full condos that they are supposedly turning into interval sales.  Perhaps it is that building.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 10, 2012)

Possible address - 2307 W High Mountain Rd  Park City 84098?

I found these two sites with references to the address above
(1) Job ad for an Executive Housekeeping Manager - https://hilton.taleo.net/careersection/pr_jobs/jobdetail.ftl?job=62702&src=JB-11960
(2)
Hotel booking site - http://www.hotels-rates.com/hotels_reservations/property/188687/

NOTE: Utah's gov page refers to 2307 W High Mountain Rd as Escala Lodges Condominiums - http://listserv.utah.gov/cgi-bin/wa...able&P=12447&B=--&T=text/plain; charset=UTF-8


----------



## Gundy (Sep 10, 2012)

Escala is a very nice resort. If they took over those units I would be inclined to purchase more HGVC points. Good find. Cross your fingers!


----------



## GregT (Sep 10, 2012)

alwysonvac said:


> Possible address - 2307 W High Mountain Rd  Park City 84098?
> 
> I found these two sites with references to the address above
> (1) Job ad for an Executive Housekeeping Manager - https://hilton.taleo.net/careersection/pr_jobs/jobdetail.ftl?job=62702&src=JB-11960
> ...



Wow -- good find -- thanks very much!


----------



## jdunn1 (Sep 10, 2012)

These are nice links but Escalada is owned by Hyatt.  Also, one of these links (the last one) is from a meeting that happened in 2008?

I'm not sure what to make of any of this, actually.  I would love for Hilton to add another ski resort becuase I have Hilton and Hyatt singled out as my next purchase if/when I ever decide to buy again.  The deciding factor for me will likely be access to ski resorts.





alwysonvac said:


> Possible address - 2307 W High Mountain Rd  Park City 84098?
> 
> I found these two sites with references to the address above
> (1) Job ad for an Executive Housekeeping Manager - https://hilton.taleo.net/careersection/pr_jobs/jobdetail.ftl?job=62702&src=JB-11960
> ...


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 10, 2012)

The expansion to Park City has been discussed here before.  You might want to take a look at this thread for more hints on the rumored new resort.  Escala was the front-runner as the most likely resort back then.

Kurt


----------



## Jasmine658 (Sep 10, 2012)

*Westgate acquisition like PH Las Vegas?*

Maybe it's this one, across street from Hyatt Escala...indoor / outdoor pool looks good:

http://westgateresorts.com/park-city/


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 10, 2012)

PigsDad said:


> The expansion to Park City has been discussed here before.  You might want to take a look at this thread for more hints on the rumored new resort.  Escala was the front-runner as the most likely resort back then.
> 
> Kurt



Thanks for the link to the old thread. It has a link to Sunrise at Escala -  http://www.sunriseatescalalodges.com/
The job ad I posted refers to sunrise - "_Work Locations: Hilton Grand Vacations - Sunrise Resort 2307 W High Mountain Rd  Park City 84098_"

Their map shows that Sunrise at Escala is next to the Escala Lodges (see below)
A. Escala Lodges
B. Sunrise at Escala
C. Silverado Lodge


----------



## DaveC (Sep 19, 2012)

*Hilton Honors lists it opening soon*

http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/ut...ions-club-at-sunrise-lodge-SLCSEGV/index.html


----------



## GregT (Sep 20, 2012)

DaveC said:


> http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/ut...ions-club-at-sunrise-lodge-SLCSEGV/index.html




Nice catch!  TUG rocks!!


----------



## slum808 (Sep 20, 2012)

"_Enjoy space for all the family in a spacious suite with up to *four bedrooms *with all the comforts of home and fabulous mountain views. _"

A four bedroom would be awsome for a large family gathering. Any guess what that would cost in points?


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 20, 2012)

slum808 said:


> "_Enjoy space for all the family in a spacious suite with up to *four bedrooms *with all the comforts of home and fabulous mountain views. _"
> 
> A four bedroom would be awsome for a large family gathering. Any guess what that would cost in points?



But when you click on the desctiption, the largest unit that came up for me was a 1 bedroom suite.


----------



## jdunn1 (Sep 20, 2012)

NO POOL!!!

What kind of modern ski resort opens without a pool?  For me, a nice pool is a huge must have, especially with a kid.  I hope the web page for this resort is just horribly designed right now and there is a pool and there will be more picture and info about the resort to come.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 20, 2012)

I noticed that all the studios do not have a regular bed -- just a queen sleeper sofa.  Ugh!  Valdoro used to have queen murphy beds (in addition to sleeper sofas) in their studios, but have upgraded that to regular beds a few years ago.

After a long day of skiing, I would not be happy if I had to sleep on a sleeper sofa.

Kurt


----------

